# Just Need a few Questions Answered



## madelynmccabe (Jul 7, 2016)

I purchased two baby goats about a month and a half ago. These are my first goats but they are still very skittish. They will take treats from my hand, get close to me, and have even let me teach them a few tricks. However, whenever I go to slowly pet them or touch them they back away very fast. This has become a problem because I have had to loosen their collars and of course had to grab them by surprise. They were screaming and kicking the whole time I loosened their collars and then didn't come near me for three days, and I had to do it a second time and it took them a whole day to even get close to me.

Their previous owner didn't interact with them whatsoever. He just fed them and left them alone with the herd. So they aren't used to me being out there with them and trying to be nice and play with them. I have saved one of them from a fence but she still hasn't come around.

I really want them to enjoy my presence and feel comfortable around me. I would be very pleased if I could pet them and love on them. Not just give them treats. I am also afraid that this will become a bigger problem since I have to trim their hooves and have a vet come out and give them their vaccinations soon. I am wondering if they will ever come around to letting me pet them. And if so, how long do you guys think it will take? Do they just need more time? Will they ever come around to letting me touch them? Is there anything I can do to get them to calm down? Or will they just never let me pet them?

Madelyn


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 7, 2016)

Just go in the enclosure and sit with them. Let them investigate you. If you're do it every day, they should come around. Treats help. Reward for standing close to you and slowly increase the amount of interaction they have to have with you to get the treat. They will come around. Different years work with different animals. Two of mine want grapes, but they all like dandelions. Some like raisins, animal crackers, apple pieces, carrots, Cheerios, I've used them all.

Each animal has its own personality. I have three. One is my little buddy, he and I went through a lot and I missed him back to health. The two does came to me at about a year old. One only likes to push against my first with her head and be scratched on to of her head. The second took months to come around. She hates being robbed on her head, but loves to have the side of her neck rubbed. All the come to me, if I don't have treats, they are content with attention. I even go out at 1am after work and they come out for pets.  I honestly thought they'd never become friendly! I also thought everyone was exaggerating how friendly goats could be, but now I understand, dogs with hoovees that eat my brush! What more could I want? Oh yeah, milk. Maybe next year.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you so much! So far my goats only like corn and these treats I baked them. Corn is their favorite and I will definitely try to work on having the goats let me touch them to get a treat.


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes - the more time you spend with them, the better. Goats are naturally curious, so just do something around them without interacting, so they can take the time to check you out.

The turning point for me with unfriendly goats is generally butt itches - once they are comfortable enough for me to hold onto them and give them good hard scratches on the bum or shoulders, they slowly start to come around. Treats of course are also a huge benefit, as you know!

For years I was told that wild goats could not be tamed, it wasn't worth the effort, and they were wastes of money. So instead of listening, I bought wild goats for cheap and turned them into my pals. It was a great way to get started!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 7, 2016)

But even the tame ones can turn into brats at times. I have one that walks into the milking barn, fights her way to try and be first, and then won't get on the stand.  This is a new "trick". 

Be careful with the corn. While it is true that they like it it isn't really good for them and too much can make them sick. Mine like fruit loops and horse treats.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks guys! I just spent an hour with them and they let me rub their noses and one let me rub her neck. 

@babsbag if they get corn they will only get a tiny bit. So far I cannot find another treat they enjoy besides the baked treats witch have corn in them. I've tried rasins, watermelon, cantaloupe, tomatoes, and fruit loops. I will try the Cheerios tomorrow since they have had a little corn today. Thanks everyone!


----------



## outdoorhoney (Jul 7, 2016)

Great advice on this thread so far! My advice is pretty much going to be the same. Goats are curious animals and they get spooked easily. Don't blame yourself for them being this way, it's nature. Plus, you had mentioned that the previous owner had no interaction with the goats so they had never been properly socialized with humans. You want to build trust with your baby goats and show them that it's okay and comforting to see you. Start with patience! It may not happen overnight, they'll come around to only having eyes for you but first you need to allow them to build that trust with you. Start by going out into their enclosure with them and simply hanging out. If they ignore you that's okay, just try again tomorrow. Keep interacting with them and try to go out there multiple times a day. Give them treats when they walk up to you and check you out! When I first brought home my girls, I wanted to train them to come to me so I started carrying a tin can full of treats I could shake and make noise with. I also had a fanny pack full of treats. They were very quick to learn this and the sound of the can shaking, and within a couple of days I was able to do yard work and have them stay within a few feet of me by their own choice. I spent many hours a day with them for many months just to build that bond with them. Sometimes my goats act sassy and have this "independent" attitude and will not listen to me. When this happens, I pull out the treats and I'm immediately greeted by devoted goats who will not leave my side. My goats would do back flips for treats if they could. Corn is okay in moderation, sometimes I give my girls wet cobb, which is dried corn and molasses. They LOVE molasses (be careful giving molasses to does that are milking though, it changes the taste of the milk). They also are very crazy about raisins. I used to feed them thin apple slices and dried apples, but one day they stuck up their noses to it. Now they'll only eat apples if it's made into apple sauce! They're divas and their wish is my command!  Once they're comfortable greeting you, then it would be a good time to go into their enclosure and pet them. One of my does likes her horns scratched, the other one doesn't and prefers being brushed for twenty minutes straight. Goats are gentle and docile animals, they just need some time to trust you!

So remember, GIVE IT TIME and interact with them multiple times a day!!! Treats are a HUGE bonus and builds trust way quicker! Best of luck to you


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 7, 2016)

@outdoorhoney thanks for the advice! The baked treats my goats have are made with molasses and they love them. I went out with them and they came up to me and took treats and even got tired and fell asleep a couple feet away from me. They let me pet them a little bit but sniffed me a lot. So very good progress in just one hour!


----------



## outdoorhoney (Jul 7, 2016)

@madelynmccabe I'm already excited for you! All they need is a patient and loving mama like you! Pretty soon they'll be stepping on your toes and trying to eat your hair!! That's goat love! 

Since you've had them, do they bleat/cry when you leave them alone in their enclosure or pasture or have they done this at all? Or are they pretty content with each others company when you aren't around?


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 7, 2016)

They're going to be in your pocket in no time!


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 7, 2016)

Aww, thanks everyone!! 

@outdoorhoney if I go out to give my chickens something or herd them up, one of my goats will walk to the gate and bleat at me until I come over to them. I'll usually sit with them and give them a small treat for coming to me. They will only bleat if they see me outside and they love each others company. They spend most of the day playing and sleeping together!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 7, 2016)

Sounds like you are making good progress with them. You can try peanuts too. Surprised that they don't like fruit loops but every goat is different. Mine love pumpkin seeds and cucumbers too.

The horse treats are from TSC. Molasses flavored, made by Dumor in a purple bag. I break them into little pieces and they love them but sometimes they are hesitant to try new things but once they do, oh my...Katie bar the door.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 7, 2016)

@babsbag thanks! I will be going to TSC tomorrow to get them a new salt block and I will look for them!


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 8, 2016)

Sometimes they get real friendly. This is the one that originally didn't want touched.


 

Goats spook very easily. I've seen my three all take off and run for shelter at what appeared to be nothing. Finally determined a fly spooked one and the rest followed. The life of a prey animal, I suppose.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 8, 2016)

You should see my herd of 40 make a hasty retreat back to the barn when my LGD runs by them on his way to the barn. They think if the LGD is running there must be trouble and they are hot on his heels.

@madelynmccabe  The salt blocks can be really hard on goat teeth. I do use them on occasion but the loose goat minerals are really easier for them to consume. TSC has Manna Pro brand and maybe Purina. Get one that is specifically for goats.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok @babsbag, thank you. I will look for a bag today. My goats seem to love this goat salt black that's flavored Berry Bush. It has minerals as well. So should I just not buy them the salt block and just buy minerals or should I get both?

@outdoorhoney thats very cute!! I hope my goats will do the same one day!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 8, 2016)

i was told the same thing even by DH...we got a 75% boer/25% nubian cross from a lady we know for work DH did she was a year old when we got her and WILD wouldnt let you even get close not within 15ft of her. When we got her home we clipped her to a 25ft picket line and she lived on that line for 2 months, we moved the line each time she ran out of forage for the 2 months. Every single day i went out and spent time with her, first just sitting within reach of the picket line and watching her or playing with the grass. Eventually she would wander closer but if i moved at all dart away...after awhile she was ok with me moving my arms/hands...then she was ok with me leaning towards her, then touching her a tiny bit...and so on until at the end of the 2 months she would run up to me for attention or treats. Her name is Phoebe and she is one of my most favorite goats we own. i can now walk up to her or she walks up to me and i can pet her all over, check her hooves...she no longer even wears a collar. DH was rather amazed with her changes but still kept telling me as soon as she is off the line she will be wild again....its been almost 2yrs not wild yet lol.

Also ginger snap cookies....are my goats favorite favorite treat followed by blue buffalo banana and yogurt..dog treats lol.


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes, the blocks are little more than a toy to lick - they will never get enough of the minerals they need from a solid block. If they have no loose minerals, they may begin to bite and gnaw on it in an attempt to get more, indeed damaging their teeth. We generally keep a handful scattered about just for their entertainment, but the loose mineral is the way to go.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok. I will buy some loose minerals then! Thanks!!

@misfitmorgan cute story!! My goats are at the little bit of petting stage. Working on letting me pet their bodies.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 8, 2016)

You'll get there, as will they. Just time, perseverance and patience (and lots of treats). Not sure if I'd want them jumping up on me like @chiques chicks pic...   Might be OK with the little dwarf goats... they're kinda like little lap dogs anyway


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 8, 2016)

I discourage the jumping, my friend, however, always wears old clothes and thinks it's cute. That's her, not me, I'm an old man.

Since they've gotten free access to browse, they have actually become friendlier. Not seeking treats, although they still like them, just appreciating attention and rubs.  I thought it would work the other way, becoming wilder, but they have really calmed down. Also much quieter, one was a real screamer.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah. They will be too big to jump on me. I'll just keep encouraging them to come closer to me and feeling comfortable with me around!


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 8, 2016)

Just bought them loose minerals! They seemed to like them


----------



## babsbag (Jul 8, 2016)

Mine think they are candy.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Epona142 (Jul 9, 2016)

It's quite good! Most of the loose minerals have a good bit of salt in them, which of course goats love. Important for milk making, too.  

So glad to hear all is going well.


----------



## rochelle~loves~goats (Aug 23, 2016)

My babies love animal crackers, (they only get 2 each) black oil sunflower seeds, apple pellet treats for goats, little bit of corn husk when we have corn on the cob, little round salted crackers that's come in a plastic container at the $ store (a couple each) I have a variety of different treats cuz then they are surprised when I go say G'Morning to my babies to let them outta their pen for the day to roam the land! 
NEVER FEED THEM TOMATOES!! Toxic! At least that's what I've read...mine got into my tomato plants & ate a lot of my tomatoes, I was so scared but they didn't get sick THANK GOD! But now they know they see my garden hose they run! Lol 
Thats the 1st thing I read on another forum is let the goat come to you! Don't force it! I'm in the exact situation with my 4 month old female, the owner only feeds & doesn't interact with her goats which is ashame cuz how can they even call them pets? Strange! This is my baby I'm trying to get to trust me, she's coming around VERY SLOW! Good Luck to you, sounds like your having better success then me...mine only lets me touch her at night when she's cornered & she's eating outta my hand


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 23, 2016)

rochelle~loves~goats said:


> My babies love animal crackers, (they only get 2 each) black oil sunflower seeds, apple pellet treats for goats, little bit of corn husk when we have corn on the cob, little round salted crackers that's come in a plastic container at the $ store (a couple each) I have a variety of different treats cuz then they are surprised when I go say G'Morning to my babies to let them outta their pen for the day to roam the land!
> NEVER FEED THEM TOMATOES!! Toxic! At least that's what I've read...mine got into my tomato plants & ate a lot of my tomatoes, I was so scared but they didn't get sick THANK GOD! But now they know they see my garden hose they run! Lol
> Thats the 1st thing I read on another forum is let the goat come to you! Don't force it! I'm in the exact situation with my 4 month old female, the owner only feeds & doesn't interact with her goats which is ashame cuz how can they even call them pets? Strange! This is my baby I'm trying to get to trust me, she's coming around VERY SLOW! Good Luck to you, sounds like your having better success then me...mine only lets me touch her at night when she's cornered & she's eating outta my hand



Is the actual tomato poisonous, or just the leaves/stem? 

My goats LOVE horse treats, and honey nut Cheerios...


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 23, 2016)

Tomatoes are fine actually...wont hurt them at all. 

Tomato plants however are in the nightshade family so while not being poisonous they can be toxic in large amounts. Moderate amounts for full grown goats will be fine, it is no worse then a human going on a bender really.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for all of the advice guys!! It's is greatly appreciated. rochelle~loves~goats your little baby should come around! Mine are doing very good! I can pet them all over with the help of horse treats. I am so impressed with them! It just takes a LOT of time.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 3, 2016)

UPDATE: My goats have improved so much, but are still very skittish. I can pet them while they are eating treats out of my hand, but once the treats are gone, they back away from my had and refuse to let me pet them. I have taken some advice from a family friend. She said to grab them and hold them for a long time until they calm down. I've done it once and now they are afraid to let me get anywhere near thier collars. I am at a loss at what to do for them. I want to be able to freely pet them so that trimming thier hooves, giving them medication, and overall care is easier. I also think that they would be WAY less stressed when I go out there to take care of them. I have lots fun plans for them later in life but I can't do it unless they are almost as friendly as a dog!! All of the other members of BYH have such friendly goats, I just wish I could get mine to act like that! Any advice would be great!!! I have had them for about 3 1/2 months now and have seemed to hit a dead end on thier friendliness. I know they are trying to be nice, but they don't know exactly how. Do I just need to give it more time? Or should I try a different technique? 

Madelyn


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 3, 2016)

madelynmccabe said:


> All of the other members of BYH have such friendly goats



Somebody forgot to TELL my GOATS that, lol!  Actually, most of mine are pretty friendly - with a few more skittish than others.  BUT, the one thing they all know is when I want to catch them.  They are mind readers!  If I want to feed them, they knock me over with their attention.  If I want to get a picture, they stay under my feet so I can't get a good shot.  If I want to distribute treats...they're all over me.   If I want to catch one they all warn each other and they stay out of reach....grrrrr!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes! Exactly! I would say as prey animals they don't love being caught and held. Freaks them out a bit. I have two doelings that couldn't care a bit (mini alpines,  I don't know if it 's an alpine thing?) they run up to me even if I'm carrying hoof trimmers and needles.  They don't care! However my current Nigies totally run away if I try to catch them. If it's up to them and I'm not looking to get them,  they practically jump on me. 

I did have two Nigies that remained skittish til the day I sold them.  They went to a home with less craziness (I can't claim this is a calm honestead) but will probably always be standoffish. One of them was fine until I had to catch her for shots and I swear she never forgave me. 

Anyway I would probably avoid the catching and holding thing. Make sure you're not overdoing it,  give them grain  and a quick pet and walk away and build up their comfort level.  I don't know...  I'm sure others have ideas but that's all I have!


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 3, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm @NH homesteader @frustratedearthmother thank you for the advice! Sadly I don't have any trees in thier fence, but I'm sure that helped a ton with taming them. I wish we had a tree in there! It's just weird because they let me pet them with treats, but then it is somehow SO  scary when I try to pet them without treats! I just don't know how to make the transition to petting with and without treats.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 3, 2016)

Also take advantage of their curiosity.  Hang out in their pen and they will try to figure out what you're doing. Read a book or write or whatever,  sit in there and let them be interested. I'm sorry I don't remember how old they are and if I try to look my phone will lose what I've typed (technology! Ahh!) but people on here often raise goats from kids,  which makes a difference.  And most people have herds where a new animal comes in and takes cues from the other established animals. Don't feel bad yours are skittish,  just be patient and keep trying.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 3, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm They are only 4 months old. So no kids yet! I would love for them to have kids, but definitely not before a year old. I've had them since they were 1 1/2 months old and they were like wild animals then, my goaties have come so far since then! I guess they are just trying to decide if they want to be petted without treats or not. Hopefully they decide that they do want to be petted without treats! Also, is it normal for them to take so long to warm up to people?


----------



## TAH (Sep 3, 2016)

Call them by there names give them a treat as a reward. Halter training is a great way to train them to be okay with people. Just don't leave halters on all the time (They will litterly hate them forever).


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 3, 2016)

Ok @TAH just a dog harness?


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 3, 2016)

Or a horse one that goes on their face?


----------



## TAH (Sep 3, 2016)

I was think a horse type but a dog harness would probably work better due to the fact they don't like things on there face. You may even try once they are broke taking them on walks daily it would help.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 3, 2016)

TAH said:


> I was think a horse type but a dog harness would probably work better due to the fact they don't like things on there face. You may even try once they are broke taking them on walks daily it would help.



Ok. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 3, 2016)

My  ewes came off a 300 acre ranch. They were wild. But two of them gentled down, one is so-so and the other one keeps her distance. It is amazing what a little feed can do! Good luck with your goats and don't give up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 4, 2016)

They are young, so that is good!
Keep doing what you are doing, it does take time.

Keep them in the smallest pen possible, I have found that this makes a big difference.  It is a good way for them to be up close and personal without you having to grab them.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry! I have yet another question. I was just thinking about this the other day and have been researching it a little. Can goats free range? Everything I've seen have people saying yes and no to my question, it all just seems to be a bunch of opinions. I live on 2 acres with a neighbor in front, the back of our property is blocked by a sheep fence, but everything else is wide open. I was thinking about once they friendly up, getting them a beep collar with an underground electric fence that takes up about an acre for them to do whatever they want on, (of course there would be TONS of training that will take place before I just let them loose on the beep collar) but is the beep collar a good solution? Thier area that they would be on is a feild with a chicken coop and literally nothing else, just green grass. With the right training will the beep collars ever work? Also, are goats like chickens in a sense. By this I mean are they homing creatures? If I let them loose without a leash would they decide to bolt and never come home? Or will they stay on our 2 acres and be fine like our hens?

  Thier fence that they live in now is a fine size for them, but I would love for them to be able to run around with the chickens! When the chickens come near thier fence the goats want to sniff them and try to lick thier feathers! I think it would be fun for the chickens and the goats to run around together, since they are obviously curious about each other, but is it safe for the goats? (I know that everyone is worried about thier goats getting hit by cars, but that wouldn't be a danger to them if anyone was wondering)

Thanks!
Madelyn


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 5, 2016)

The issue is you don't really know.
Some goats get out of fencing and will go for miles, some are never found again.

When we go to our vets it is through back country roads... there is a whole herd of pygmy/nigerians that were always tearing down the fence... the owner finally gave up... these goats roam all up and down the road different sides of the road etc... quite comical really, but they tend to stay in the immediate area of the farm

You really do put your goats at high risk however for predators and mostly stray dogs.

A good safer option would be to run some 3-4 strand hot wire... inexpensive but safe. You can put up an area easily for very little money.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 5, 2016)

Another danger is poisonous plants...


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 5, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Another danger is poisonous plants...



didn't even think of that... great reminder!


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 5, 2016)

My goats tend to avoid poisonous plants like poke and holly (but I have no azalea).


I wouldn't trust them to free range, the grass is always greener kind of thing. I do live along a rather busy road.

That said, I just walked outside and one was waiting for me at the back door! Not sure how she got out of the hot netting area but the other two didn't.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 5, 2016)

Ok thanks guys! @Southern by choice How much do you think it would cost to run hot wire over about and acre?


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 5, 2016)

Would a beep/shock collar work? I know it would take a lot of training to know thier boundaries and know what the beeping  means before they get a shock. 

Our chance of stray dogs are REALLY RARE all of our neighbors have chicken, sheep, and horse friendly dogs. They are mostly herding dogs and stay beside thier owner no matter what. I've only had one bad run in with my chickens and a stray dog in 10 years, but he found a good home in the city, so he's no worry anymore!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 5, 2016)

Depends on posts and wire... I'll try to get a pic of one of our areas and post it later today. The Charger is where the $ is.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 5, 2016)

chiques chicks said:


> My goats tend to avoid poisonous plants like poke and holly (but I have no azalea).



My goats are by no means put off by azaleas. Decided one day to let the herd out, under supervision of course. So they ALL decided to run a long distance to the azaleas, of course. They all managed to get a few leaves, but were okay, despite my panic. I have a big bag of activated charcoal now...


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

Mine head right for the rhododendron.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 5, 2016)

I personally wouldn't do the underground or invisible fence. Its also going to take a good bit of training for them to realize where they will need to stay. If they get spooked there is still a good chance that they'll run through it.

If you decide to let them with your chickens remember to be sure that all chicken feed or scratch is far away from the goat! Goats love chicken food and will eat it until they die 

I think when we compared costs the actual hot-wire/electric was a better deal. Look online and at local feed stores and price the wire, T-posts etc. I like having 4-5 stands, you don't need to to be tall.
Look for the Patriot chargers, they are the best! I love that they can be hooked up AC or DC. We have this one, you don't need one as big (or expensive) as this one- HERE

Some goats are smart and know what plants they should and shouldn't eat, others aren't. I hope its not something I have to figure out!


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 5, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer Thanks! I will definitely look I tot he hot wire! Luckily there seem to be not poisonous plants in the place where they will be! It's the exact same field that the goats are in... Just a lot bigger


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 5, 2016)

They will also never ever be unsupervised while out!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 5, 2016)

Sounds good


----------



## TAH (Sep 5, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Mine head right for the rhododendron.


Our doe is a rhododendron survivor. She got into them 2 days before we were going to pick them up. (We were also picking up her brother)


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

Eek.  Did she get really sick? How much did she eat?


----------



## TAH (Sep 5, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Eek.  Did she get really sick? How much did she eat?


I am not sure how much she ate. But her old owner was up all night trying to get her to eat charcoal, and other things. I know she was throwing up constantly along with her brother and half sister.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

Aww poor thing! Glad she ended up OK! 
I have no idea what happened with my formatting  up there... Weird technology. 

Mine maybe got a leaf and I ran out yelling haha.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Sep 7, 2016)

For taming them it just takes time, yes they hate being held. Alpines and saanen are always friendly, mini mancha and nigerian are always being dodgy....least in my herd lol. They will try to climb on your head if you have anything they might want but freak out like your gonna murder them if you try to pet them when they dont want it. 

Definitely no invisible fence cause im pretty sure no matter how much training is done they goats are not gonna give two flips about a collar beeping at them, if a goat sibling bawling for 20 minutes doesnt bother them i dont think a beep would.

You might think about planting some fast growing goat safe bushes/plants if their intended pasture is all grass...they dont like grazing which mine tell me about all the time.

My chickens and goats and ducks dont seem to have any issues living together. 

At the very least the Alpine buck is out daily. He wanders the property. We can let the whole herd out and they will stay mostly on our property of course thats 20 acres and we still have to beat them back from the road. We have been trying for a year to teach them that by the front yard and garden are not pleasant places to be and they still come up and walk around on my deck and even try to come in the house...the dogs definitely are not letting that happen. They only like the little kids/lambs lol.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, I can relate to your concern, anxiety, and desire....when we got our 3, Star....an 8yr pygmy doe, was a production pasture goat and was as 'Skiddish' as they get....we kept them in the pen...and I cut some sweet gum branches and would toss em over the fence.....then, I began taking them into the pen and I would stand there until they started eating and would slide my hand to them so that my hand was holding the bunch of leaves she was chewing on.....things continued to progress and she began to warm up to us....we would put 20' leads on them and walk them each day....we have 20 acres....the only problem is when she is in estrus...so, for that reasons we have a lead on her...but it drags the ground in case she takes off....she is the 'Herd Queen' so the 2 wethers will Run with her....there are a few bucks close by and ya never know what 'Scent' is in the air....LOL....but they all have their own ways and personality...it isn't a matter of them 'Doing to Suit' you, but to work out your 'Relationship' with them....they only 'Know' goat and they certainly are going to act like it....not to say they aren't very Smart and trainable, but they are going to Challenge your 'Position' from time to time...because, they are "All About' what they Want....be it Food, Attention, or 'Position in the Herd'.....it took 8mnths of working with her to get her to the point she is at now....and she will stand still 'Staring into Space' for as long as ya are scratching her....hang in there and notice the 'Baby Steps' the 'Reward' will come a little later....Hope this Helps ya!!


----------



## madelynmccabe (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm back with another question! This will be the goat's first winter and it is supposed to be in the low 20s next week at night. They have a heater with a thermostat that comes on at 35 digrees and goes off at 45 digrees. They also each have a fleece blancket that they love and is pretty warm. I have coats for them but they are very heavy duty. So, should I put the coats on them or will they be ok with the heater and their blankets. Their house if a 6x6, so not too big if that matters. Any advice will be appreciated!!! They also have about 2in long hair that is very thick.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 30, 2016)

Um my goats have no heat and have made it through several winters.  It gets down to - 20 here.  I would say your goats are lucky! I don't dare tell mine there are goats with heat,  lol! As long  as it  isn't drafty they're good without coats.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Nov 30, 2016)

What part of the country do you live in? If 20 degrees is super cold winter for your area, i guess yes. 

To be the meanie perhaps....
Your goats should not have a heater or blankets/coats on unless it is around 0F and they have no shelter. Keeping goats hot/warm all the time and keeping a indoor space warm all the time is a recipe for disaster. The goats need to acclimate to cold weather. I understand these are your babies but you are doing them more harm then good.

What happens if the heater stopped working when it was cold out? Are you going to bring them in your house...ok great bring them inside...if they are inside more then a few hours they will get acclimated to whatever the temp of your house is say 60F, then your going to put them back outside(as you got a new heater) and the goat shed is going to be 35F. So they went from toasty to super toasty to freezing cold. It isnt really reasonable to put a heater, a fleece, and a coat on a 8-10month old goat esp with a low of 20F. The only time i could see this is if you live someplace tropical where it is like 140F in summer or something.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 30, 2016)

I agree with @misfitmorgan !

I understand yours are pets- and that's great! BUT you can really do more harm than good when using all this supplemental heat!

I know a lady who pretty much seals up her barn, has lamps on constantly during winter, coats, etc. Her goats have constant respiratory issues. I mean constant! I've told her over and over everytime she gets upset that they are sick and she won't listen.

It is just a disaster waiting to happen. The temperature change from outside to inside their shelter sets them up for pneumonia.  Goats have all that hair for a reason! They will grow in enough hair/coat to keep them comfortable. Having straw or hay in the shelter to bed down in is sufficient. You also have a relatively small shelter, that bedded down will be plent tosty for them! 

The only time I use a lamp or coat is for newborn kids, or very ill goats. I know they are your babies and you love them- but this can do more harm than good.

I'm not saying this to pick on you, but to warn you. Unfortunately some won't listen and think it's "mean" not to give extra heat and the goats suffer


----------



## madelynmccabe (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok. Thanks guys! And @misfitmorgan in my region of the country it is usually in the 100s all summer and it has been in the 70s until just 2 weeks ago. The temperature all of the sudden made a huge drop in the past few weeks. We are not in the tropics but this is a subatiatial temperature drop for them.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 5, 2016)

madelynmccabe said:


> Ok. Thanks guys! And @misfitmorgan in my region of the country it is usually in the 100s all summer and it has been in the 70s until just 2 weeks ago. The temperature all of the sudden made a huge drop in the past few weeks. We are not in the tropics but this is a subatiatial temperature drop for them.



Actually it really isnt. Most places in the fall or early winter will experience daytime temps in the 50-70s and nighttime temps in the 10-30s this is normal for fall/winter weather. Your goats are perfectly capable of tolerating this just fine even without coats or heaters. Believe me if i could keep my goats warm all winter and not damage their health i would be doing it too, i think most of us would. I doubt any one of us looks outside with snow on the ground and the wind blowing and thinks...wow it's cold out there, good the goats deserve it. Of course no critter does but going from warm to cold to warm is going to cause respiratory problems. Respiratory problems/infections are usually quite severe by the time the owner notices the goat is sick and gets them vet care.

I know you care about your goats, i can tell and i just want you to understand providing extra heat for them is going to hurt them more then it helps them in the long run.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 5, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> I know you care about your goats, i can tell and i just want you to understand providing extra heat for them is going to hurt them more then it helps them in the long run.



Now, the Floridian on cold winter weather... You northerners can scoff.

Our show goats are usually clipped in the winter, since our show season is Nov-March with our two biggest shows in January and Feb. Now, we don't clip them as close as many do, but they don't have their natural long hair for sure. They have three sided shelters with a half wall across the open side and we will put a tarp up if it's windy, rainy, and getting below 35' or so. Some also have big dogloos and I've seen 3 70# doelings all pile into one together. our three bucks (not clipped) cuddle too. They are dry and bedded with shavings or straw in cold weather. I will put a coat on a clipped goat *if* they are shivering, but that only happened once last year with a thinner clipped goat.

I've used a heat lamp for two nights (off during the day) for a clipped Nigerian that had triplets when the weather was the coldest in years at 28-30' at night and very windy. I kept it 3' from the ground, so it wasn't even close to them, just enough to keep the doe from shivering- because she was after the birth.

Our babies cuddle together at night (we pull babies at night to milk in the AM after 2 weeks) and do just fine with a small dog house or bin to snuggle in and come out and play at down in the cold weather as happy as can be.

As long as they are healthy and have a dry bedded area out of the wind they should be fine. Throw in some extra hay for munching and they will be happy! Ours get frisky and playful with eh temperature drops.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 6, 2016)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Now, the Floridian on cold winter weather... You northerners can scoff.
> 
> Our show goats are usually clipped in the winter, since our show season is Nov-March with our two biggest shows in January and Feb. Now, we don't clip them as close as many do, but they don't have their natural long hair for sure. They have three sided shelters with a half wall across the open side and we will put a tarp up if it's windy, rainy, and getting below 35' or so. Some also have big dogloos and I've seen 3 70# doelings all pile into one together. our three bucks (not clipped) cuddle too. They are dry and bedded with shavings or straw in cold weather. I will put a coat on a clipped goat *if* they are shivering, but that only happened once last year with a thinner clipped goat.
> 
> ...



We give heat to kids, sick goats, very thin goats etc. But we would never heat thick coated plump goats who are showing no signs of becoming hypothermic.


----------

